# Product Recall - Comocean Spitfire kayak



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

In the May 09 Choice Magazine page 64, there is a recall listed for Comocean Spitfire kayak.
"It may contain a hole in the scupper drain or leak through the rivets near the bung possibly causing it to sink"
Sold in Annaconda stores 6th January 09 - 19th Jan 09.
Don't use it, return it to your nearest Annaconda for a replacement or refund.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

d'oh.

Also reported a few months ago here viewtopic.php?f=3&t=24348&p=259759&hilit=comocean#p259759

and here viewtopic.php?f=9&t=24400&p=259776&hilit=comocean#p259776


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Cheaper isnt always the wise buy.


----------

